# Congested goat?



## WannaBeFarmR (Jun 7, 2013)

One of my new goats has me a bit concerned. She seems fine, and has no nasal discharge but she makes a grunty wheezing congested sound sometimes. She sounds fine when on four legs but sometimes (not every time) when she's standing against something or me (bad little goat, more like bad me for letting her) she makes those sounds, it seems to be her mouth or more her nose making them, its not coming from her chest and no labored breathing. My concern is she's sick. But she is a LaMancha and her sister makes some crazy goat sounds so maybe she's just making some weird noise thats all her own? I don't want to call the vet and end up feeling like that crazy first time cat owner who rushed in their cat convinced the cats dying only to find out that the weird noise is just the cat purring. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? Or should I just give her some antibiotics as a precaution? I hate the idea of medication if its not needed, but I want to nip this in the butt if it sounds like it might be something serious.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh! She also got over zealous when I brought them their water early this morning, and dunked practically her whole head in there before she realized the bucket was actually full. She was snorting the water out for a few minutes and shaking her head. So maybe she just still has water stuck up her nose? Does that happen to goats?


----------

